# Smoked REDFISH!



## smokelicious (Jun 6, 2016)

Alright. Been killing the Tampa bay reds. I've got four sides, bones, rib meat, skin and scales still on. Brined the sides of fish in this for 7 hrs. (See attached pic) I've got the fish sitting in the fridge uncovered to form the glaze/crust. Plan on smoking w hickory Apple wood chips in my 38" smoke hollow lp 













image.jpeg



__ smokelicious
__ Jun 6, 2016





vertical smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2016)

Sounds good!

I love smoked fish!

Al


----------



## smokelicious (Jun 7, 2016)

The redfish was easily the best smoked fish I've ever had. Just amazing. Smoky, salty, sweet, spicy, tender....as soon as this weather clears I'm gonna go try and get me another one.













image.jpeg



__ smokelicious
__ Jun 7, 2016


----------



## roller (Jul 10, 2016)

Redfish looks great..I need to smoke some of mine...


----------

